# GT5 Prolouge - Any cheats?



## M3_Daz (Oct 4, 2006)

As above, getting a little bored and need some money and cars etc lol


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Cheats

GameSaves


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Gamesave I would say. I've got my proper game then a guest account with a finished version I downloaded so when mates coem round we can mess around in any car we want, the f1 cars are mental!


----------



## M3_Daz (Oct 4, 2006)

.Martin said:


> Cheats
> 
> GameSaves


Sweet, how do i use them?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just put the gamesaves onto a usb stick and plug it in, go to the gamedata utility and transfer it over. It's pretty simple


----------



## M3_Daz (Oct 4, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Just put the gamesaves onto a usb stick and plug it in, go to the gamedata utility and transfer it over. It's pretty simple


Excellent i will give that a try

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## M3_Daz (Oct 4, 2006)

Also I take it I can only use the european one? whats the blu ray rip?

"PlayStation 3 Game Save Directory (ZIP) (Europe)"

" All cars bought. Contains the #6 F2007 in BOTH colours (Blu-Ray version) "


----------



## M3_Daz (Oct 4, 2006)

Help me !!!!!

I deleted my game save, in order to load the ones in the link and they didnt load, so im now at the very start of the game :tumbleweed:


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Sorry just noticed your message
--------------------------------------



> How To (PS3)
> 
> 1. Download the Save Game zipped file
> 2. Unzip to a USB drive / external hdd using this path in front of the unzipped folder: PS3SAVEDATA
> ...


I just downloaded the Prologue game save from HERE and did the above 3 steps and it worked perfectly.

Link to EXACT file I used HERE

Hope this helps!

Give a shout back if not

Martin


----------

